# Grate for indoor potty



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I know a lot of people have purchased or built their own indoor potty/litter box with higher walls, and I was wondering if anyone worked out something to use as a grate. I would like a box with higher walls because I have a wanderer but I would really like to add a grate.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I was just wondering if it would work to set a potty tray with a grate, or the grate from a potty tray, inside another litter box or modified plastic bin . . .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd love to see if people have come up with something. I have two of the wonderful old Rascal Dogs, but they aren't available in North America anymore. My newer grated potties are UgoDog trays. They are meant for pee pads, but there IS room under the grate for litter instead. So that's what we do.


----------



## zippity (Jan 15, 2018)

I just got this one, and it seems like it might be similar to what you are describing:


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Didn't someone post yesterday about this in another thread - something about getting heavy duty plastic mesh sheets and cutting them to size and laying them over the pellets? I thought it looked like a great idea (no pun intended) and something I wanted to remember if I ever decided to go with an indoor option.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Yes, I just asked her about that setup in the other thread and she said it worked well. I decided to start simple to see how he does with indoor potty and then look at modifying something. 

I also found these on amazon, and I’m sure they’d work, I just like that the ugodog is less conspicuous. There is an enormous variety of cat litter boxes, though, I’m just not sure if they’ll be too small. Maybe when he is trained for indoor and aims better? Or maybe they just seem smaller in pictures. I might still try the first navy one, though. 

I decided to order the ugodog first since our dog doesn’t raise his leg or splash when he pees. I just wanted the high walls in case that changes as he grows. The grids on the ugodog are also straight around the edges so I think I could pull them out and use them with something else 

Since many of them are made to hold potty pads they fit a standard range of sizes so I looked at nesting them and there are a few possibilities there I could come back to.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

zippity said:


> I just got this one, and it seems like it might be similar to what you are describing:
> Amazon.com : [DogCharge] Indoor Dog Potty Tray - With Protection Wall Every Side For No Leak, Spill, Accident - Keep Paws Dry And Floors Clean! 100% Satisfaction (Blue) : Pet Supplies
> 
> We haven't brought home our puppy yet, so I can't speak to how well the dog likes it, but it seems to be very good quality. I'm hoping it works out! I really like the high sides (that is why I bought it) and the grate is easy to get on/off. I think there is room for a thin layer of litter below the grate - that's how we're planning on using it.
> ...


Wow! It's so great that other makers have picked up the Rascal Dog design. It's about time!!! These look great for a puppy. Might be a bit tight for adult dogs. My Rascal Dogs are 24'x24".

Kodi could keep himself on a small box now, I think, but when he was an older puppy, we went through a period of time where he was pooping on the floor sometimes, right NEAR the litter box. I wasn't sure what was happening, until I saw him do it one day. He ALWAYS does a "potty circle" before he poops, and if the "circle" happened to end him outside the tray (because it was too small for a whole circle) he pooped where he was. We got a bigger box (the Rascal Dogs) and problem was solved. Neither of the girls makes the big dramatic circle, so they probably wouldn't have that problem. LOL!

But these are a terrific option for people starting with puppies. Thanks for bringing them to our attention!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*box*



krandall said:


> ...He ALWAYS does a "potty circle" before he poops, and if the "circle" happened to end him outside the tray (because it was too small for a whole circle) he pooped where he was. We got a bigger box (the Rascal Dogs) and problem was solved.


We've never had an indoor option, but if we did that would be our problem - not just the pre-poop circle, but the while-pooping circle. Perry always starts, drops 1-2 pieces, then circles to sniff it while he's finishing up, so it's never in 1 pile, but always two places


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

OMG, Chi-Chi's potty circle is like a tribal dance! Weaves, poses, figure 8's! It probably only lasts 10-15 seconds but seems a lot longer when you're standing there waiting for her to deliver. We started out with a tray similar to those posted by Zippity and it worked fine until the potty dance started. We now have Ugodogs. And sadly we gave away the smaller trays since we never thought we'd have a second dog :|


----------

